# Jack plate on a 15’ Hpx-v with a 40hp Yamaha



## Donovanbest (Aug 10, 2021)

I’m considering the idea of putting a jack plate on my 15’ HPX-V. Here are my questions…

1. Is this a silly idea?

2. Any ideas on how much the additional 40lb on the transom will effect the draft and handling of the boat?

3. If the jackplate can raise the engine 4” will that actually translate to getting on plane in 4”less water than I am right now without the jackplate?

a potential move to the Texas coast is my reason for exploring this option.






  








8A9C2A5D-AA66-4FDE-8472-059CEB0625B2.jpeg




__
Donovanbest


__
10 mo ago












  








332B9475-6C78-4F34-B22A-831E24F7F56C.jpeg




__
Donovanbest


__
10 mo ago




Mav 15’ transom


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Measure your height with the motor trimmed down all the way. That is the real height you have. You can always tilt your motor to clear the water with a lower jack plate setting. Looks like you have plenty of room.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You’ll need to know where you are going and get that lower unit much higher than it is now to get the full Texas coast experience. After running one of the shallowest skiffs around then trying to run a few buddies non tunnels there is definitely a difference in where you can and can’t get. The key is not chopping bottom everywhere you go so you need to get some good gps maps and possibly go run around eith someone that knows their way around in the channels and deeper areas. The problem is lots of these back lake areas are almost impossible to get a skiff in without being able to run in less than 6” of water, sometimes 3-4”. That doesn’t mean 6” of lower unit below the boat, that’s planing draft plus lower unit at maximimum height. 
I think you would be able to run yours pretty shallow with a jackplate but you’ll need a super cupped prop and know how to jump on plane without tearing the bottom up every time you do. A hull with less deadrise ideal but I get it, you have to fish what you have and make the best of it.


----------

